# Do you feel like natural methods are better treatment for mental illness?



## Jasony (Dec 21, 2021)

I think doctors overmedicate.  In fact, I wonder if sometimes people need medicine at all.  I think there are other ways to help people.  I mean, for one thing, why not get to the root of the problem - as in say, if someone is angry, then find out why they're angry and fix it.

Of course, doctors like medicine - cause it's more money for the medical industry.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 22, 2021)

I do all I can to avoid western medical medicine.  As for mental health, I don't know my mental is good.   I know on another group some members wear their  bipolar dx like a gold  medal.  They can't stop blaming their lives on bipolar.


----------



## Jay (Dec 22, 2021)

Jasony said:


> I think doctors overmedicate.


We live in a small town with a few doctor's that do just that, they rush people in and out of there within 10 minutes without really looking to see what's happening with the person but you see just about all of them walking out with a prescription in hand, looking into it further these doctors get paid by the visit and an extra bonus if there do any refers.

Do the math If the clinic is open daily from 5 pm to 9 pm and pushes through 80 people.

The system is broken.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 23, 2021)

Jay said:


> We live in a small town with a few doctor's that do just that, they rush people in and out of there within 10 minutes without really looking to see what's happening with the person but you see just about all of them walking out with a prescription in hand, looking into it further these doctors get paid by the visit and an extra bonus if there do any refers.
> 
> Do the math If the clinic is open daily from 5 pm to 9 pm and pushes through 80 people.
> 
> The system is broken.



As long as Big Pharma controls, it will stay broken.  People need to use their fingers and find help for themselves.  There is so much one can achieve on their own.  

Have an issue, use Dr Google, he's free  of charge and then make some decisions on where to go with his suggestions.  I've been doing this for over 30 yrs...


----------



## lavalamp (Dec 24, 2021)

I think prescribed medication can certainly help with mental health problems and it has definitely helped me relatively recently, although I've managed to come off all the medication now.

Other forms of therapy can help too. I've tried quite a few of them. I think for me counselling was the most helpful.

Sometimes (from my experience) you also just need time and there isn't much you can do in that situation other than just wait things out.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 25, 2021)

Talk therapy with the right therapist is critical and I used a MFC many years ago with mother/daughter issues in my life.    And as I've said in another area, getting thyroid supported did a 1000% change for me.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm very cynical about a lot of mental medication.  A lot of it just buzzes people up like beer, when you could get happy by exercising.  In other cases, as with anti-psychotics, they just dope people up like a zombie.


----------

